# How to make blanks without bandsaw?



## ancwoodturnings

If you are just starting out woodturning and you cant afford a bandsaw how can you make blanks?


----------



## Jim Burr

Handsaw and a clamping device. Maybe think about a mitre box.


----------



## GaryMGg

ancwoodturnings said:


> If you are just starting out woodturning and you cant afford a bandsaw how can you make blanks?


 
What tools do you have? I hardly ever use my bandsaw for making blanks.


----------



## Displaced Canadian

I don't own a bandsaw. I use a table saw and a chop saw.


----------



## thewishman

I've been using my $14 plastic mitre box since 2006. No need to start out with an expensive saw.


----------



## Joe Burns

Have used a handsaw with miter box and my chop saw.

Joe


----------



## ed4copies

Sawing is NOT precision work!

Anything you have with a blade will come "close enough".
(I also used a cheapy mitre box for a long time)


----------



## its_virgil

Will you be "making" blanks from boards, from larger blanks such as bowl or spindle blanks, from logs, or just cutting blanks to length?
Do a good turn daily!
Don



ancwoodturnings said:


> If you are just starting out woodturning nd you cant afford a bandsaw how can you make blanks?


----------



## robutacion

ancwoodturnings said:


> If you are just starting out woodturning and you cant afford a bandsaw how can you make blanks?



I would think that you are referring to pen blanks, for that, it all depend on what type of wood (size/shape) you will be using to process the pen blanks from and for boards and small chunks, an inexpensible table saw will get you going.

If the blanks you are talking about are bowl blanks and the like, the chainsaw and a set up (vice type) to keep the logs steady/firm,  is all you need...!

PS: for pen blanks as starters, it will be a lot cheaper to buy packs that have a good number of blanks and timber varieties, they are normally quite cost effective.  There is always the request here for a little "hand" from other members for blanks they may have and are willing to give away.  As my Mum always said, "you don't ask, you don't get...!)

Cheers
George


----------



## chevyguy65

We bought an 8" delta bandsaw used with a new blade and miter gage for $40 off of craigslist. works awesome! much easier than setting up the table saw.


----------



## Dalecamino

Could you turn your blanks round between centers, then cut to length with a parting tool? Maybe even drill it, before you part it off.


----------



## Paladin

ancwoodturnings said:


> If you are just starting out woodturning and you cant afford a bandsaw how can you make blanks?



Are you needing to crosscut or rip?

Check your local Craigs List for a 9" or 10" benchtop bandsaw. Amazing how many there are here.


----------



## plantman

Make a sliding cutoff table for your table saw. It will give square and precise cuts, and also keep your hands away from the blade.   Jim S


----------



## Boz

It all depends on the tools that you do have.  Cutting with a band saw can be tricky.  The blades have a set and to get a straight cut sometimes you have to hold the work piece at an angle.  If you are going to use a table saw get a gripper to hold the small pen blanks.  My table saw is a Delta Unisaw and it will cut the hardest oak like butter.  I am very cautious about getting my fingers close to the blade.  I have a friend who lost three fingers using a contractors saw.  Didn't even know he had done it until one of the fingers hit him on the forehead.  If you are unfamiliar with a tool best not to start out trying to cut something small like a pen blank.  
Amazon.com: Gripper(TM) 200 Advanced System - Assorted Colors (Green or Yellow): Home Improvement


----------

